# Conservatives + Ending of Free IVF on the NHS?



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/politics/article6982400.ece

Following this article which many of us are really upset about... I wonder if any of the staff at FF have emailed the Conservatives to find out what exactly will be their policy on IVF treatment if they get in?

Grant Shapps http://www.welwynhatfieldconservatives.com/index.php?sectionid=4
wrote a report on the "postcode lottery" of IVF treatment so I wonder if he would be someone "on-side"?

Is this something that FF get involved in? Otherwise I just might email him myself.

[email protected]

(this info is all published on the web, so I'm not posting any sensitive info).

Can someone let me know please.

Love and Baby Dust to all my fellow FFers

Bellini xxx


----------



## TeachersPet (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi Bellini,

I am also upset at this article as I am a previous Labour voter who was considering changing my vote to the Tories... If this article is in fact accurate and it is what the Tories intend to do then they have definitely lost my vote!!!

I am looking forward to hearing what happens about this as South London Hospitals sent me a letter in January to say that I am at the top of list, they apologise for my wait (18 months) and I should hear from them shortly with dates etc - I am still waiting to hear from them but am not expecting a speedy responce, this is the NHS after all  

TP
xxx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Love or hate labour, if we want a decent, free nhs, dont vote for the conservatives.

Jane


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

And the Tories shoot themselves in the foot again!  Well with all those who have had or will have treatment anyway.

In all honesty I think all parties are as bad as each other but let's hope, that if this is true, that all couples who have had or will be having tx will not vote for Tories.  At least we'd know they've lost approximately 1/5th of the vote anyway.  

Just have to convince all those who think that their "taxes" shouldn't pay for tx (I wonder how many of their minds will be changed if they discover they'll need fertility treatment) not to vote Tories too.


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

REading some of those comments i wish i could shake ppl...


Well Comparing drunks and IVF and putting them in the same pot is just stupid....

I love the comment about "Well if all you woman did get full of STi's on your ibiza days or just run out of time caus eyou were working..." 

Bah.


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

i knew i should not have read that, it just makes me angry the stupid coments that people write


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 1, 2007)

Firstly this is just a think tank, therefore I think Fertility Friends should be lobbying the conservatives to ensure IVF and other fertility investigations is not on the list of treatments excluded and ensure there is an understanding in the party of the pain that infertiliy causes. You always get nasty people posting comments on things like this - I think they have nothing better to do and their spitefullness must eat them up.


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Conservative candidate for my area has been very supportive to me and has even suggested holding a group event where other people in the area who are similarly affected by the postcode lottery could put their views across.  This was a much better response than I had from the current labour representative for the area who I wrote to.  The labour rep did forward my concerns to the PCT however I felt the covering letter he sent with it was insenstive and showed no real concern over something that is a signficant issue for me and in the area and has a knock on impact on wider families.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

I had the same question as i found conflicting views from conservatives 

Another FF pm'd me and has asked Tony (FF manager) to write so hopefully we'll here soon (although she only asked him a week ago)

I am also appauled at some of the comments left on there  It only goes to show the ignorance of some people. would they say the same if it was happing to themselves? hmm i think not!

Mandamae xx


----------



## Geordie_chick (Oct 18, 2008)

I thought I'd come buy and confess that I am the Berenice on this post arguing with the ignorant Steve Mac - a very sad and ignorant man. I am lobbying Andrew Lansley the Shadhow Health secretary -I live in S Cambs which ironically is the home of Bourn Hall...  Here's his website http://www.lansleyforsouthcambridgeshire.co.uk/

So far a confusing and conflicting reply so until they make up their mind, there is no way I am voting for these fox hunting, ivf ending lot.


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

Go Bernice   What a small minded pr**k he is!!

C.x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Bernice I read the link and the Steve Mac post was the first I saw - these ignorant people just make my blood boil- why don't they say nothing!!

I work for the NHS and I have also heard this muttered by our Senior Managers about the funding that PCT's will be cutting due to the state of the health economy!

L x


----------



## pinkbabe (Sep 25, 2009)

Good on you Berenice! Steve Mac.......i am gobsmacked at his comments. What a complete an utter ignorant [email protected]!!

x


----------

